# 6D autofocus system vs 7D....



## Richard8971 (Dec 23, 2014)

I know a lot of discussion has been floating around about how "limited" the AF system is on the 6D. I just purchased a 6D and so far I love it. I had a 5D2 (sold it) and I find the 6D to be a great FF camera. 

A word on the AF system. I only use the center point 95% of the time anyway. It allows me to be a little more accurate on what I want my camera to focus on and then I recompose. For objects in motion I still find the center focus point to give me the best results. I have shot that way on my 7D and have been really happy with the results. I have used the center point on my 6D and the AF system seems to be fast, very fast actually. I think it's just as fast, if not faster than my 7D.

Anyone done any tests on this? If the burst rate were higher, the 6D could easily replace my 7D. Well, not really, I own a crop body for several reasons, but I am really liking my 6D.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

D


----------



## e17paul (Dec 23, 2014)

Agreed. I'm another member of the 6D fan club. It's ability to focus in low light, and get still decent IQ when high ISO is called for is impressive. My only previous SLR was film with manual focus and a split prism, so my instinct has also been to focus and recompose, but as time goes by I more frequently use the other focus points. 

I haven't been spoilt by more sophisticated AF on other cameras, and typically photograph static or slow moving objects. Within those parameters, no DSLR camera can match it for the weight and price. With the 7D as well, that sounds like an excellent pair.

The AF is faster with f/2.8 or better lenses, but also depends on USM. My 70-300L focuses instantaneously on the 6D despite being f/4-5.6. Have you compared AF speed with the 7D using the same lens?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 23, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> I know a lot of discussion has been floating around about how "limited" the AF system is on the 6D. I just purchased a 6D and so far I love it. I had a 5D2 (sold it) and I find the 6D to be a great FF camera.
> 
> A word on the AF system. I only use the center point 95% of the time anyway. It allows me to be a little more accurate on what I want my camera to focus on and then I recompose. For objects in motion I still find the center focus point to give me the best results. I have shot that way on my 7D and have been really happy with the results. I have used the center point on my 6D and the AF system seems to be fast, very fast actually. I think it's just as fast, if not faster than my 7D.
> 
> ...




I have the 6D now and used to have the 7D. So, I have not done any side-to-side comparison of the center AF points. However, theoretically at least, the 7D center AF point should be much better, as it is a diagonal cross type at f/2.8 and regular cross type at f/5.6; on the other hand, the 6D is regular cross type with an additional line at f/2.8. Having said that, the real-world difference, especially in the shooting you do, might be insignificant.
Also, the 6D is more sensitive at low lights, so if you work in such conditions you will find the 6D to perform much better.
AFAIK, I am really happy with the 6D. I was concerned about the ergonomics, having never used any joystick-less body (50D, 7D, 5D, 5DII, 5DIII) but while the wheel could be made a bit better, I don't mind the multi-direction controller at all!


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 24, 2014)

e17paul said:


> My 70-300L focuses instantaneously on the 6D despite being f/4-5.6. Have you compared AF speed with the 7D using the same lens?



I own the EF 70-300L and on the 6D focus is almost instant, even indoors. (I.E. lower light) I don't know if I would really be able to tell it apart from my 7D. I know my Tamron 1.4x teleconverter works a little better on my 6D even with my 70-300L. 

I love both cameras, they have certain advantages and disadvantages over each other but together they make a great team.

D


----------



## nc0b (Dec 25, 2014)

Besides my 6D, I have a 60D, plus others you can see in my profile. I have had much better luck when photographing raptors in flight with my 6D and 400mm f/5.6 than any other camera / lens combination. If I am traveling lite, I always prefer the 6D and 24-105mm. If I am shooting in low light, then it is the 6D and 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II. Since I rarely shoots sports, I see no need for a 7D Mk I or II. I doubt I will ever buy a 1DX, but the new 7D Mk II would certainly be on my radar if I needed 10 FPS.


----------



## zim (Dec 25, 2014)

If your just comparing centre point focus I don't think there is a bad camera out there really.


----------



## Richard8971 (Mar 26, 2015)

UPDATE: I have come to the conclusion that the 6D is an amazing camera. It focuses in low light like no ones business. I do find that when asking it to focus on fast moving subjects it can be a little slow.  

But that's not why I bought the 6D. I bought it for night photography, portraits and landscapes. Esp now that the price for new bodies has been around $1400.00. Its worth every penny in performance. 

D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2015)

The AF system for the 7D was setup for a entirely different type of photography, capturing wildlife and sports events. As far as center point accuracy, it was weak and had a lower percentage of accurate focus shots than a FF body.


I don't think that statistics are available yet for the 7D MK II, but it should be a lot better.


FF Cameras have a more shallow depth of field, and since Canon's phase detect system is accurate to a percentage of the depth of focus, it will be more accurate in terms of actual focus distance. However, because of the shallow depth of field the image may not be in sharper focus (1:1) given a camera with the same pixel density.


----------



## tat3406 (Mar 26, 2015)

For me, 6D shortage when shooting fast subject is only FPS and buffer. I cycling tour some times and shooting while pedaling(hold camera single hand, thanks to light weight 6d+24-70 F4 combo) ,and the keeper rate is high.


----------



## jd7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Count me as another 6D fan. Sure, I'd like the features and performance of a 5D3 (1Dx?) in a 6D body, except I'd add the joystick to the 6D ... for the price of a 6D ... but being more realistic I think the 6D is a pretty good little package.

Regarding the AF system, my view is it is limited but within its parameters it works well. I find the centre point is accurate, fast (subject to lens, etc), and works well even for moving targets (ie continuous AF with the centre point). I feel the lack of cross type AF points away from the centre is noticeable - you do have to make sure you give them something with appropriate contrast to lock on to or they struggle (in speed and accuracy, especially in dim light). I still use them though (or I focus manually) - focus and recompose causes too much trouble if you are shooting with shallow DOF. The other area where the 6D's AF system seems weak to me is multipoint continuous AF, ie continuous AF when you want the camera to track a subject around the frame by handing off from one AF point to the next. Still, if you acknowledge its limitations and work within its parameters, I think you will get good results. (And if anyone has had good experiences with multipoint continuous AF, I'd be interested to hear about it!)

I too had a 7D before my 6D and for a while I planned to keep both, but whenever I went out to shoot I seemed to pick up the 6D so in the end I sold the 7D. I have used the 6D to photograph sports like tennis and been very happy with it. You have to put a bit of thought into it sometimes - eg. pre-focus on a particular spot, use continuous AF with just the centre point, etc - but the question is whether you are happy to work with it or whether you would prefer to pay the extra for an AF system which makes it a bit easier. It's easy to imagine a pro sports photographer, say, being very happy to pay the extra, but for the rest of us it's something to think about.


----------



## MFC2000 (Mar 26, 2015)

Upgraded from t2i and had the 6D/24-105 kit for a month but wound up returning it. I found the AF to be inconsistent. Even after AFMA. stopped by Canon center they checked it out for a couple of minutes and found nothing wrong with it. But seemed pictures kept coming out too soft it seemed. Maybe I panicked with the money I spent and pixel peeping got to me.


----------



## DomTomLondon (Mar 26, 2015)

I looked at getting the 6D as my first FF upgrade, but after testing it out I decided against it. Sure the middle AF point is good, great even. But the outer points were struggling in less then perfect lighting. And unfortunately, here in the UK, we usually have less then ideal lighting.

I use to have the 7D and loved using the joystick to quickly change focus points, this was also a big factor for not going with the 6D. It's a big shame that Canon decided to omit it from the 6D.

Focus and re-compose work okay, (I've shot like that with my 40D in the past) but with the shallower depth of field of a FF sensor, and especially when you're shooting a close up portrait or macro. The focus area will shift and you could end up with the focus in the wrong spot.

At the end, I decided to wait a bit and save up for the 5D3. Glad I did.


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 26, 2015)

Depends on what you shoot. I had 6d until very recently. It served me very well until my son grew up to be a toddler and my camera could no longer keep up with his movement. I really like that the 5dmk3 has all the advantages of both the 7d and 6d in one package. 

I too used center and recompose technique. But again, with a toddler this technique falls short. I am so happy that I can capture my son's facial expression mid motion indoor.


----------



## eninja (Mar 31, 2015)

I used my 6D to get paid for event photography.
I shoot mainly people.

I really like to understand the AF limitation of the center AF point.
But I am disappointed, until now center AF just focus correctly.
no matter where I point at as long as you feel the lens lock on and here the beep.
It surely focus. - Maybe because I am using F4 zoom, 24-70. or is it AF center is just good.

Even pheriperal af point work correctly *as long as there is vertical/horizontal contrast* if it locks on,
means its focus.

If 5diii is better than this. Then Wow..


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 31, 2015)

Richard8971 said:


> But that's not why I bought the 6D. I bought it for night photography, portraits and landscapes. Esp now that the price for new bodies has been around $1400.00. Its worth every penny in performance.



"Is it worth it" is always subjective and also depends on what the competition offers, but with your type of photography you made the right bet. The 6d is only dodgy for people not wanting or being able to afford a 5d3 and try to make the 6d work as an all-around camera body.



eninja said:


> Maybe because I am using F4 zoom, 24-70. or is it AF center is just good.



That would be it, the problems I experience show with my f2.8 lens (and with the outer points on low-contrast patterns). This is exactly what the specs say, btw, so no surprise there.



eninja said:


> Even pheriperal af point work correctly *as long as there is vertical/horizontal contrast* if it locks on,
> means its focus.



Exactly - *if*, meaning you have to be lucky or actively search for a matching pattern. With the outer points being so near the center, this makes the 6d essentially a 1-pt camera in practice since focus & recompose is usually at least up on par for me.



eninja said:


> If 5diii is better than this. Then Wow..



Well, "even" the 6d *is* a darn expensive piece of equipment, it'd better work ok...


----------



## captainkanji (Mar 31, 2015)

The 6D center point is great in low light. The outer points are pretty useless in low light. AI servo is pretty bad also. Sports are ok using the center point. That center point is so good that I don't mind. I don't shoot action very often. I'm very happy withy it. Great image quality. You can shoot sports with it, it's just a little harder.


----------



## Zv (Mar 31, 2015)

I went from 7D to 5D2 to 6D and I feel like I've been going backwards in regards to AF. I loved the 19 point AF of the 7D and I especially miss the spot AF point ability. I find that when taking pics of small flowers in between branches the AF on the 6D hunts, even with the center AF point as its just a bit too large. Of course I can just revert to manual focus but I swear the 5D2 didn't do that. 

The outer AF points are pretty rubbish, even for simple portraits. I love the 6D but at this level of camera is it too much to ask for AF points that actually work? Are we asking too much? I don't think so. 

Luckily I rarely shoot things that move and my style of shooting isn't that reliant on AF which makes the 6D perfect. It's funny my other camera is an EOS M which is famous for its slow ass AF! I must have a thing for crap AF cameras!


----------



## bholliman (Mar 31, 2015)

I've owned a 6D since the first week they came out and love it. When I purchased the 6D I also owned a 7D. I kept both for roughly six months and finally sold the 7D, as I found I was very seldom using it. I found the 6D autofocus to be more accurate and consistent than the 7D. About the only thing I used the 7D for was kids sports using AI servo and that was less than 5% of what I shoot. 

The 6D autofocus gets a bad rap in my opinion. Sure, its not as good as the 5D Mk3 or 1Dx, but I find its autofocus system to fine for almost everything except shooting subjects that are moving directly toward or away from you.


----------

